# Trails und Leute in MS???



## LisaKF (30. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

wahrscheinlich lebe ich ab September bzw. Oktober in Münster. Bin noch Anfänger auf dem Bike und wollte hier mal nachfragen, wo man in Münster ein bissel üben könnte? Kenn bisher den Teutoburger rund um Ibbenbüren. Aber ohne Auto ist das unter der Woche nicht zu schaffen...

Liebe Grüße!


----------



## kris. (31. Mai 2010)

Hej!

Hmm, Münster ist jetzt nicht direkt um die Ecke von uns, weiss nicht ob Dir hier jemand weiter helfen kann. Aber hier evtl: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7185112#post7185112

kris.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chucki_bo (31. Mai 2010)

Tja, ... ich hab lange in MS gearbeitet, aber ich befürchte, Du hast Dir das flachste Gelände weit und breit ausgesucht... da ist nicht viel. Bestenfalls ein paar "künstlich angelegte" Geländeabschnitte, aber echtes MTB-Vergnügen ... 

Die Idee die Ausläufer des Teutos zu nutzen, scheint echt die beste zu sein...


----------



## Cry_for_death (10. Juni 2010)

hey,
ich hab genau das selbe problem und pendle deshalb jedes wochenende zurück nach düsseldorf und von da aus dann nach krefeld, stadtwald, oder bikepark. das einzige was wohl hier direkt in münster ist ist der kleine dirtspot am berg fidel und wenn man aufm bmx üben wollte, der skaters palace. aber wirklich alternativen gibts nicht, hab ih mir auch zu spät überlegt   wisst ihr ob es verboten ist zum beispiel in roxel was zu buddeln? vermutlich schon, wegen naturschutzgebiet, etc. oder?


----------

